# Old meat grinder ID



## 1Runamuck (May 8, 2020)

Just bought an old cast iron #12 meat grinder and can't find any info on it. It says Braun and C-O-L-E-S or T-O-L-E-S  model #27.  Looks like it was made by Braun? The thing must weigh at least 75 pounds.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## smokin peachey (May 8, 2020)

Sounds like a great find. If you could load some pictures that might be helpful.


----------



## 1Runamuck (May 8, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Sounds like a great find. If you could load some pictures that might be helpful.


----------



## fivetricks (May 8, 2020)

Is there a patent number anywhere on the unit?


----------



## 1Runamuck (May 8, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Is there a patent number anywhere on the unit?


Don't see one.


----------



## fivetricks (May 8, 2020)

Hmm. I've been doing about 10 minutes of research at a time here and there when I have time at work, and I'm really struggling to find anything.


----------



## 1Runamuck (May 8, 2020)

I haven't been able to even find any reference to the name, model or even that the company ever made such a thing; how is that possible? I've spent hours. Looks just like the Hobarts and others of the era, I wonder if they just rebadged another machine and sold with their name? Still you'd think it would show up in searches. Maybe I have the only one! It seems I really have a knack for dragging home strange crap that noone has ever seen. The plates and knives with it are L&W #12, but I suppose all of the brands use those. That COLES  on it really has me stumped.  There's got to be someone that knows, hopefully they stumble on this. Hahaha! I hit a dead end on my garden tractor project and this today; I'm heading for a 6pk of Grain Belt and I'll worry about this later- I'm stressed! Time for me to have a yard sale, I think.  Thank you for the help looking, maybe we'll figure it out.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 8, 2020)

Looks like that same company made coffee grinders. I found someone else looking for info for a similar grinder online but didn’t see that anyone responded. http://kitchen.manualsonline.com/su...made-by-braun-company-philadelphia-pa-5366945


----------



## 1Runamuck (May 9, 2020)

Same thing I had found. Didn't think there was anything you couldn't find on the net, but we may have found it.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 9, 2020)

If you want it out of your life I can pm you my address! Then it wouldn’t be causing you stress.


----------



## fivetricks (May 9, 2020)

I looked at that company's website and it seems like that a cheap Chinese crap producer bought out a company that probably made good products back in the day.

So the new Chinese company doesn't have any historical data on what the American company made. That's generally where you find information on these old machines is in the archival information from the manufacturer who made them.
Myall you have to do is spend 2 minutes on the site of that company now and realize that it's junk


----------



## 1Runamuck (May 9, 2020)

Thanks for trying guys, I appreciate the help. Peachey, that's a heck of an offer! Haha, were going to try to get along first.  I would think these things must use standard bearings and such, wouldn't you? I wanted to freshen it up a bit and it should be a lifetime machine, but with no info out there I'm kind of afraid to crack one open. I think I'll just use it for now. It's a little noisy, but not too bad. Thanks again guys.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 9, 2020)

I found an old grinder a few years back. Similar situation no common name but other plates and blades work in it.
I would suggest cracking open the gearbox and cleaning out all the old grease and replacing it with new food grade grease. That old grease will ruin it fast. I also replaced the cord and plug. Attached a ground wire on the motor.


----------



## 1Runamuck (May 9, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I found an old grinder a few years back. Similar situation no common name but other plates and blades work in it.
> I would suggest cracking open the gearbox and cleaning out all the old grease and replacing it with new food grade grease. That old grease will ruin it fast. I also replaced the cord and plug. Attached a ground wire on the motor.
> View attachment 444497


Thanks, I  think I'll give it a shot one of these days.  it sounds like it could at least use cleaning and lube; possibly bearings which is why I was digging for info. It works good but is a little noisy. It is a huge old beast. Lots different than using my kitchenaid mixer!


----------

